# This is in a nuke



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to a nuke today to look at the ditch they jet-vac'ed for me on an upcoming job and on the way I out stopped off at a mens' room and saw this. I about puked. I believe it was a done by a stationary engineer a couple of years ago.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

you just gotta tilt your head and its fine.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I went to a nuke today to look at the ditch they jet-vac'ed for me on an upcoming job and on the way I out stopped off at a mens' room and saw this. I about puked. I believe it was a done by a stationary engineer a couple of years ago.


What is that between the tailpiece and the spud?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

camera is cock eyed not the plumbing


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

I see that all the time out here. Some maintenance men just don't care.


----------



## Cleanmen2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Look on the bright side, the cistern doesnt tale time to refill.......!!!!!


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> What is that between the tailpiece and the spud?


 My guess is that the rough in was done wrong, and they jigged together some fittings to extend the tailpiece.

On the other hand, since it is a nuke, maybe it is a backflow to prevent the radioactive pee of the workers from siphoning into the system???


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I went to a nuke today to look at the ditch they jet-vac'ed for me on an upcoming job and on the way I out stopped off at a mens' room and saw this. I about puked. I believe it was a done by a stationary engineer a couple of years ago.


Buddy of mine came back from vacation in Mexico with the exact same picture taken in one of the big hotels in tourist country. Could be a twin of that pic except for the funky coupling at the bottom. Sloppy rough-in's suck when it comes to finish time.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am wondering if that coupling at the spud is a dual check


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> camera is cock eyed not the plumbing


Wrong, look at the grout line.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> What is that between the tailpiece and the spud?


That is a 3/4" brass nipple and a 3/4" s.s. coupling.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

grandpa said:


> My guess is that the rough in was done wrong, and they jigged together some fittings to extend the tailpiece.
> 
> On the other hand, since it is a nuke, maybe it is a backflow to prevent the radioactive pee of the workers from siphoning into the system???


The rough is fine, it's not the original urinal, when they switched urinals, all they needed was a 15" long VB tube. They don't have plumbers on staff, the plumbing was done by the mechanical maintenance shop, then taken over by stationary engineers then taken over by a newly formed facilities maintenance department. That was either done by in house mechanical maintenance or a stationary engineer.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

After a beer or twelve it looks fine!


----------

